# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ازمون ازمایشی گـــــــاج

## poorya94

سلام کسی میدونه ازمونا سال 94 برا دانلود کجاست سایت میزاره ازمونا را 
کسی میدونه بگه

----------


## Takfir

سوالت خیلی نا مفهومه!

----------


## poorya94

ازمون گاج را سایت میزاره برا دانلود 
اگه کسی میدونه جایی برا دانلود هست بگه

----------


## sinae2011

حالا شما تمام سوالای سنجش و گزینه دو و کانون رو کارکردی که گاج مونده برو اینارو کار کن گاج سوالاش خوب نیست و نکته خاصی نداره

----------

